# Easton EC70 handlebar



## jroyero

I jyst bought the Easton EC70 Aero Bar. I justw anted to know if i had made a good purchase? something that will last a long time??:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUISSSSS

lol this is the question you ask BEFORE you buy... lol

now you tell us if you made a good purchase or not.


----------



## jroyero

i bought it on recommendation and impulse plus i could return it. but i think i made a good purchase. u fell the bar flex when u grab the drops, it feels as if the bar is thinking just like u. light like a feather. hopefully it will last me a long time


----------



## Hareton

These handlebars rock! Very light and far more durable than I expected - what more can you ask from a handlebar? I got the low rise (0.75") version. Out of the box, they were a bit too long for me, so I cut about an inch off each end (warning - be sure to use a mask to avoid breathing in the carbon shavings). When I first installed them, they felt so light that I feared they wouldn't survive for long, but I've crashed pretty hard numerous times with these bars, and they still look basically as good as new.


----------

